# What Irks you the most?



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2018)

Is there anything that really gets to you?  Really bothers you?  Spill it here.  

The weather irks me and has gotten to me!  Can't wait for Spring!  Sick of ice and ice-melt crap!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2018)

Hitting my head on something. 
Rude, obnoxious people. 
Phone sales people.
I can think of lots more.


----------



## IKE (Jan 30, 2018)

People that aren't punctual.


----------



## Traveler (Jan 30, 2018)

People and groups of people who blame all their troubles on other people.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 30, 2018)

Sour milk,  spilled milk,  cold  HARD butter,  people who brag  about  everything, burned out  light bulbs, dead batteries,

chronic complainers, show offs,  my computer  fighting with me,  unwanted  mail, itchy  clothing,  waiting for  the warm water

to get warm,  little lost things, and...and...and...folks who can't understand the difference  between  LOSE   and  LOOSE, and,

and  people who go on and on and on ....and on....and on  and won't  shut up.  (Did I just say that ?)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2018)

Traveler said:


> People and groups of people who blame all their troubles on other people.





Mine too....


----------



## Olivia (Jan 30, 2018)

What irks me is when there are political commentators on a news show and when one of the commentators is presenting his serious opinion
on a topic and another commentator who has a different view keeps smiling while the other person is still talking. To me that 
is so rude. Phyllis Schafly is the first person I ever noticed doing this kind of thing (way back when).  That really, really irks me!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 30, 2018)

Selfies.   When did people get so vain?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 30, 2018)

Olivia said:


> What irks me is when there are political commentators on a news show and when one of the commentators is presenting his serious opinion
> on a topic and another commentator who has a different view keeps smiling while the other person is still talking. To me that
> is so rude. Phyllis Schafly is the first person I ever noticed doing this kind of thing (way back when).  That really, really irks me!


Hosts of news shows who spend 5 minutes asking a question, then proceed to answer the question (Here's what I think the answer is...), then when they finally let the interviewee get in a word, it's usually time for a commercial.   Chris "Anyway" Matthews comes to mind, but there are several.  It seems to be an illness a lot of folks get when they becomes hosts of such shows.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2018)

People who are completely immersed in their phone while crossing the street at a busy intersection. Or even worse, while they are driving.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Hitting my head on something.
> Rude, obnoxious people.
> Phone sales people.
> I can think of lots more.


Go on..we're listening..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2018)

Sunny said:


> People who are completely immersed in their phone while crossing the street at a busy intersection. Or even worse, while they are driving.


Yeah, that's ridiculous!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2018)

People who are always late
Showoffs
Whiners trying to get attention
People who brag about money
Cheapskates
People constantly looking at phone/taking calls during a social time
Selfies


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 30, 2018)

Many have already been listed so I will add people who park their shopping cart in the middle of an aisle at a grocery store thus blocking the aisle for others to get through.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 30, 2018)

Most things that irk me occur around the house. Jars I can't open. Squeaky doors, trying to rearrange furniture that won't budge because it is to heavy for me. Short cords on appliances. Putting a piece of clothing in the washing machine that had a tissue in the pocket that I accidentally forgot to remove. When the hubby eats the leftovers for lunch that was meant for another meal. Finding a rotten potato or onion in the bag. Forgetting my coupons or shopping list when I go to the store.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> Many have already been listed so I will add people who park their shopping cart in the middle of an aisle at a grocery store thus blocking the aisle for others to get through.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2018)

People who are judgmental and call people names or label them.

People who don't try to understand others at ALL.  In other words insensitive people.

People who hurt animals.


----------



## senile1 (Jan 30, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Is there anything that really gets to you?  Really bothers you?  Spill it here.
> 
> The weather irks me and has gotten to me!  Can't wait for Spring!  Sick of ice and ice-melt crap!





I have worked with the public for over 45 years and pay little attention to the attitudes and "doings " of others. I worry naught in life of what I cannot control , be it people or anything else.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 30, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> Many have already been listed so I will add  people who park their shopping cart in the middle of an aisle at a  grocery store thus blocking the aisle for others to get through.





RadishRose said:


>




Adding to this excellent theme: People who do not return their carriages to the carriage return and leave them NEXT to where they parked! A pox on them! :aargh::aargh:


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 30, 2018)

Tailgating drivers.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 30, 2018)

People who don't text me back, after I text them within the first minute of receiving their text.  What happens in that damn minute?  Are they abducted by aliens precisely at the time they hit that first "Send?"  Here, I'm not referring to leisure texts among buddies.  I do a lot of my business with text messages.


----------



## Wren (Jan 31, 2018)

Most of the things already mentioned irk me also but a couple of others I’ve experienced recently is friends who don’t introduce you when you’re out with them and bump into people they know, you’re just left standing there while they chat, I’ve walked off before now.....also, people who don’t thank you for gifts, I left a birthday gift and card for a friend a week ago and I’m still waiting for a Thank you


----------



## Iodine (Jan 31, 2018)

People who like to play the victim.  They always have a sad story to tell where someone or everyone is mistreating or misunderstanding them in some way.  People who are always asking for advise to some problem they have but are full of excuses why they can't take any of the advise they ask for.


----------



## chic (Jan 31, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> Is there anything that really gets to you?  Really bothers you?  Spill it here.
> 
> The weather irks me and has gotten to me!  Can't wait for Spring!  Sick of ice and ice-melt crap!



Me too. Let's have some of this...


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 31, 2018)

People who only show up to gloat when you are having problems. The rest of the time they stay in the background.

Long waits in a supermarket check out line.

Actually long waits anytime.


----------



## oldman (Jan 31, 2018)

Drivers who don't know how to get on and off of a freeway. When my wife is with me in the car and I start complaining about drivers that sit at the "ON" ramp and wait until there is a 15 second gap between vehicles before entering the freeway, she says that it's the pilot in me coming out because I am used to having the sky to myself, which is not true, but there is a lot of open space up there. And then there's the driver that goes about 90 mph to get ahead of me, so that he can quick cut over and get off the freeway, all the while there is no one behind me and he could have just fallen in line behind me and got off without risking both of our lives. This is one reason why I have always said that I would rather fly than drive. It's a lot safer. There is auto accidents everyday. In fact, there are hundreds of auto accidents every single day just around the U.S. You seldom hear of an airplane accident, unless you live in Alaska where they average one per day. Think about that.

My favorite Google picture of a Boeing 767-300 on takeoff. This is just like the plane that I flew.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 31, 2018)

TV commercials & unsolicited/spam phone calls.. yuck!


----------



## Mike (Jan 31, 2018)

Traveler said:


> People and groups of people who blame all their troubles on other people.



I agree Traveller, another thing that annoys me are "Liars",
people who tell lies, which applies the above statement too.

Mike.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 31, 2018)

I guess I try my best to not get upset/irked at things other folks do, because they will always do them.  Our serenity depends on what we do, not what others may do.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 31, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I guess I try my best to not get upset/irked at things other folks do, because they will always do them.  Our serenity depends on what we do, not what others may do.


So, nothing annoys you in life??


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 31, 2018)

What really irks me are drivers who are so distracted talking on their*** cellphones don't see me as I'm about to cross the street . I can't tell you how many times I've almost been hit by these ******idiots in the past yr..They slam on the brakes and give me looks as I'm screaming/swearing at them.The drivers are mostly women Sue


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 31, 2018)

There are some things that "irk" me, but there are three major ones........

Our lifestyle where we live. Should have never moved here and hopefully will leave here next year.
People who have no "sense of humor" and are the too quiet. I can be loud, somewhat obnoxious, humorous and so on. My wife loves it and says "at least he's not boring". 
Seniors who still want to live back in the 60's and 70's, before cell phones and computers. Yes, those years were nice, but those years are long GONE.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 31, 2018)

all of the above plus husbands that use their wives for a slave---tell lies and people believe them--users-they dont talk to you for a month then call and want you to do them a favor


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 31, 2018)

Ruthanne said:


> So, nothing annoys you in life??



"I try my best"    But nobody bats a 1000


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 31, 2018)

Rude people.    Those people who make snide comments or are just intentionally rude towards someone to impress others.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 31, 2018)

Huh, have to take personal inventory from time to time
Because 
Sometimes everthing irks me
Then I assess, realize  
It’s me

I guess the thing right now is when I find myself entrapped
By someone so enmeshed in themselves, they get all wrapped up with a heroic biographical epic saga
That can last for seemingly days
It’s become excruciating for me
A gun to the head is a temptation
Not mine, theirs


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 31, 2018)

oldman said:


> Drivers who don't know how to get on and off of a freeway. When my wife is with me in the car and I start complaining about drivers that sit at the "ON" ramp and wait until there is a 15 second gap between vehicles before entering the freeway, she says that it's the pilot in me coming out because I am used to having the sky to myself, which is not true, but there is a lot of open space up there. And then there's the driver that goes about 90 mph to get ahead of me, so that he can quick cut over and get off the freeway, all the while there is no one behind me and he could have just fallen in line behind me and got off without risking both of our lives. This is one reason why I have always said that I would rather fly than drive. It's a lot safer. There is auto accidents everyday. In fact, there are hundreds of auto accidents every single day just around the U.S. You seldom hear of an airplane accident, unless you live in Alaska where they average one per day. Think about that.
> 
> My favorite Google picture of a Boeing 767-300 on takeoff. This is just like the plane that I flew.
> 
> View attachment 47889



When we take our drivers test here, they tell us if you don't know how to accellerate and merge then stay of the highway.

It's the accelleartion ramp not the stop ramp.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 31, 2018)

People who _must_ have those stupid cellular telephones glued to their heads in every situation, but worst when driving!  

People who state a quote by holding up 2 fingers of each hand.  That's  SO corny!

People who say _"there ya go"_ whenever you tell them something that you're thinking of doing.

People who say _"how about that" _when you tell them something. A totally trite, worn out phrase.

People who _smile_ at reporters covering a disaster when they say that they've _lost everything_ in the flood, fire, or storm.

Hal


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 31, 2018)

I have another one. 
Drivers who, when at a red light, do not move down to the stop line and trip the mechanism to active the green. This happens at least once a week at a  particular intersection I use frequently. So I am stuck behind them missing at least 2 turns. I really want to put my car in park get out and smack them!:aargh:

This is a very cathartic thread:glee:


----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2018)

All of the above.

But mostly the Kardashians.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 31, 2018)

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I have another one.
> Drivers who, when at a red light, do not move down to the stop line and trip the mechanism to active the green. This happens at least once a week at a  particular intersection I use frequently. So I am stuck behind them missing at least 2 turns. I really want to put my car in park get out and smack them!:aargh:
> 
> This is a very cathartic thread:glee:



I have gotten out of my car and explained it to them. They don't know there is a sensor under the pavement.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 31, 2018)

jujube said:


> All of the above.
> 
> *But mostly the Kardashians.*



:lol:    I tried to "like" this post but it said I have to "spread it around".   So add that to my irks.   :tapfoot:


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey ProsperosDaughter,

You like Chopin...so which of his Polonaises do you prefer...the A-Flat ("till the end of time"), or the Military Polonaise in A?

There are some really good Chopin works on YouTube!

Hal


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 31, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> :lol:    I tried to "like" this post but it said I have to "spread it around".   So add that to my irks.   :tapfoot:


Amen to that!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 31, 2018)

*Lack of voting.* Virtually 'everyone' complains about politics and politicians, but far less that half the country does their civic duty. When it comes down to voting for congressional people, the numbers are often 20% or less.  Huge percentage of people not even registering to vote, and huge percentage of people not showing up to vote even if registered.
  All of these problems in the country, and low turnout. I'm really upset at people who complain about major issues that affect them (such as medicare or taxes), but don't vote.

The 2nd thing is people not doing anything for their health. AMA says we have 900,000 newly diagnosed cases of Type II diabetes a year. At the same time, they estimate that 90% of the new cases were 100% preventable. We have so many seniors complaining about health care costs, and especially how diabetic supplies are so expensive and not reimbursed well, and the odds are, they gave themselves an incurable disease solely due to their own sloth. And, they become a burden on the healthcare system solely due to their lack of caring.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 31, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey ProsperosDaughter,
> 
> You like Chopin...so which of his Polonaises do you prefer...the A-Flat ("till the end of time"), or the Military Polonaise in A?
> 
> ...



Oh Hal please do not make me choose. Both pieces you mention are wonderful; it depends on my mood. I especially like the Military if I am doing house work  I have all 279 of Chopins works on a huge CD collection I purchased from Amazon many years ago.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey ProsperosDaughter:

I remember you from "The Tempest"...you're Miranda!

Harry


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 1, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> What really irks me are drivers who are so distracted talking on their*** cellphones don't see me as I'm about to cross the street . I can't tell you how many times I've almost been hit by these ******idiots in the past yr..They slam on the brakes and give me looks as I'm screaming/swearing at them.The drivers are mostly women Sue



Thats a fineable offense here in Wa state, still doesn’t stop anyone.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 1, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Thats a fineable offense here in Wa state, still doesn’t stop anyone.



Here too. Too bad an I.Q. test isn't part of getting a drivers license.

When I go out walking, I carry a very sturdy walking pole. I don't hesitate to hit people's cars if they get too close.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 1, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey ProsperosDaughter:
> 
> I remember you from "The Tempest"...you're Miranda!
> 
> Harry



Harry, 
Actually I was stumped trying to think of a screen name. My cat is named Miranda and I've always been fond of Shakespeare, so . . .

My name is Sarah and I neglected to add that to my sig and to my introductory post.
Sorry for the confusion. :apologetic:


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2018)

Tuesday I was stuck in a doctor's office waiting for my sister, and another patient (about 20 years old) was talking very loudly on her cell phone (in spite of the "please go outside if you need to use your cell phone" sign), and she went on and on and on, forcing all of us to listen to her tell someone on the other end the grisly details of her recent date with someone called Sam.  Don't people have any sense of privacy or boundaries anymore, or are they just completely oblivious of the world around them?  In a million years I would never force a room of strangers to endure the details of my recent foray into dating some grabby jerk.

And related, just today some idiot stepped off the curb, mid block, right in front of me, so absorbed in his cell phone that he looked neither right nor left before he stepped off, forcing me to come to a screeching halt and throwing everything in my car seat into the floor and risking getting hit by the guy behind me.  This happens all the time around here and just makes my blood boil.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 1, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Tuesday I was stuck in a doctor's office waiting for my sister, and another patient (about 20 years old) was talking very loudly on her cell phone (in spite of the "please go outside if you need to use your cell phone" sign), and she went on and on and on, forcing all of us to listen to her tell someone on the other end the grisly details of her recent date with someone called Sam.  Don't people have any sense of privacy or boundaries anymore, or are they just completely oblivious of the world around them?  In a million years I would never force a room of strangers to endure the details of my recent foray into dating some grabby jerk.
> 
> And related, just today some idiot stepped off the curb, mid block, right in front of me, so absorbed in his cell phone that he looked neither right nor left before he stepped off, forcing me to come to a screeching halt and throwing everything in my car seat into the floor and risking getting hit by the guy behind me.  This happens all the time around here and just makes my blood boil.



I think people are so inured to not having any privacy after years of social media, they think nothing of the people around them hearing their conversations. I don't participate in social media so it always startles me. Setting aside issues of privacy, I wonder if they even notice there are other people in the universe they seem to think they inhabit alone.

Stepping off curbs because they're preoccupied with their DumbPhones is mostly something I see people do downtown. Idiots.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 1, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Tuesday I was stuck in a doctor's office waiting for my sister, and another patient (about 20 years old) was talking very loudly on her cell phone (in spite of the "please go outside if you need to use your cell phone" sign), and she went on and on and on, forcing all of us to listen to her tell someone on the other end the grisly details of her recent date with someone called Sam.  Don't people have any sense of privacy or boundaries anymore, or are they just completely oblivious of the world around them?  In a million years I would never force a room of strangers to endure the details of my recent foray into dating some grabby jerk.
> 
> And related, just today some idiot stepped off the curb, mid block, right in front of me, so absorbed in his cell phone that he looked neither right nor left before he stepped off, forcing me to come to a screeching halt and throwing everything in my car seat into the floor and risking getting hit by the guy behind me.  This happens all the time around here and just makes my blood boil.



   Oh, and how pleasant is it to be in a restaurant and privvy to some jerk's loud phone conversation about his latest colonscopy.    People are simply oblivious.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 1, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Oh, and how pleasant is it to be in a restaurant and privvy to some jerk's loud phone conversation about his latest colonscopy.    People are simply oblivious.



It's illegal here to be looking at your phone while crossing the street. However, still legal to be talking on the phone. I wish that could be illegal, too. It is illegal here to be talking on a cell phone while driving, though. Except hands free.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2018)

I have most of the things that irk others irk me. But the thing that irks me most is if a so called friend believes a lie someone tells about you. I've had this happen to me recently and now  when I think about it how can someone that is a friend and knows you would believe something about you. If they are a friend they should know you are not capable of doing what they say you have done.


----------



## Temperance (Feb 1, 2018)

Inconsiderate, loud and rude people.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 1, 2018)

Sassycakes said:


> I have most of the things that irk others irk me. But the thing that irks me most is if a so called friend believes a lie someone tells about you. I've had this happen to me recently and now  when I think about it how can someone that is a friend and knows you would believe something about you. If they are a friend they should know you are not capable of doing what they say you have done.





Sorry, Sassy.    I used to believe I have a lot of "friends," but I have come to know that actually, I have a bunch of "acquaintances."


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 1, 2018)

Different things irk me depending on my patient level that day but one that always gets me and always has is the guy/gal that has to "up story" everything I talk about. They've always done it bigger and better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2018)

twinkles said:


> all of the above plus husbands that use their wives for a slave---tell lies and people believe them--users-they dont talk to you for a month then call and want you to do them a favor


That and men who only want you for one thing..


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2018)

Olivia said:


> It's illegal here to be looking at your phone while crossing the street. However, still legal to be talking on the phone. I wish that could be illegal, too. It is illegal here to be talking on a cell phone while driving, though. Except hands free.


It should be illegal too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2018)

retiredtraveler said:


> *Lack of voting.* Virtually 'everyone' complains about politics and politicians, but far less that half the country does their civic duty. When it comes down to voting for congressional people, the numbers are often 20% or less.  Huge percentage of people not even registering to vote, and huge percentage of people not showing up to vote even if registered.
> All of these problems in the country, and low turnout. I'm really upset at people who complain about major issues that affect them (such as medicare or taxes), but don't vote.
> 
> The 2nd thing is people not doing anything for their health. AMA says we have 900,000 newly diagnosed cases of Type II diabetes a year. At the same time, they estimate that 90% of the new cases were 100% preventable. We have so many seniors complaining about health care costs, and especially how diabetic supplies are so expensive and not reimbursed well, and the odds are, they gave themselves an incurable disease solely due to their own sloth. And, they become a burden on the healthcare system solely due to their lack of caring.


Lack of voting is a real concern, too!  Not that everything here isn't a real concern because everyone has their concerns and they are real.  Anyhow, I wish everyone who COULD vote WOULD vote in the elections!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Huh, have to take personal inventory from time to time
> Because
> Sometimes everthing irks me
> Then I assess, realize
> ...


I understand Gary.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2018)

Traveler said:


> People and groups of people who blame all their troubles on other people.


Well, sometimes others are to blame but not all of everyone's troubles can be everyone else's fault, that's for sure.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2018)

MarkinPhx said:


> Many have already been listed so I will add people who park their shopping cart in the middle of an aisle at a grocery store thus blocking the aisle for others to get through.


Oh yes, why in the **** to they do that??


----------



## Manatee (Feb 1, 2018)

Sunny said:


> People who are completely immersed in their phone while crossing the street at a busy intersection. Or even worse, while they are driving.



There was a woman in the news a few months ago that walked into the side of a moving train while texting.  The train knocked her on her butt, she was lucky.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2018)

People who do not ever think before they act!


----------



## Leonie (Feb 1, 2018)

Lots of little things irk me, at least for a little while, ... uuumh, that sounds like the first line of a poem ...  Oh, sorry went off on a tangent there - but in the grand scheme of things, most of them aren't worth mentioning.  

But people who are hypocrites, now that is a whole other ballgame.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 2, 2018)

People who stop immediately after getting off an escalator  - especially if I'm behind them.


----------



## Iodine (Feb 4, 2018)

Radish Rose's comment:  People who are always late
Showoffs
Whiners trying to get attention
People who brag about money
Cheapskates
People constantly looking at phone/taking calls during a social time
Selfies

I agree with all of that Radish.  Great post.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2018)

Sassycakes said:


> I have most of the things that irk others irk me. But the thing that irks me most is if a so called friend believes a lie someone tells about you. I've had this happen to me recently and now  when I think about it how can someone that is a friend and knows you would believe something about you. If they are a friend they should know you are not capable of doing what they say you have done.





yep I've had that done to me...it's beyond infuriating....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2018)

Iodine said:


> Radish Rose's comment:  People who are always late
> Showoffs
> Whiners trying to get attention
> People who brag about money
> ...



Yep I agree* Iodine* ..people who whine about being a victim all the time..and blame everyone else for their own problems, really get on my nerves...

Also those who've never made any effort to do anything with their lives , but spend all of it being bitter and  envious of those who've worked hard for what they have.. 

..people who talk loudly on their phones in confined spaces..like the train carriage, or the doctors surgery...or the bank etc...and people who talk on their phone while pushing a pram and a toddler walking by their side...I want to say For Gods' sake speak to your child!!

..and I agree with Butterfly...I've had that happen to me while driving too..it makes me really angry because if you were to run them over you're life would be ruined all because these people are incapable of not looking at their phone for one minute!!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey ProsperosDaughter,
> 
> You like Chopin...so which of his Polonaises do you prefer...the A-Flat ("till the end of time"), or the Military Polonaise in A?
> 
> ...



 Is that you Hal...?/....fabulous picture....


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2018)

Being misunderstood, or judged, especially if it's done without confronting me first. I mean what gives someone the right to think they know what your intentions are/were without asking you.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 5, 2018)

lazy people who set back while you do all the work and when someone comes in they jump up like they have been doing it


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)

It's a good thing I'm retired, because my list of co-workers habits that were irksome would be pages long.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 5, 2018)

twinkles said:


> lazy people who set back while you do all the work and when someone comes in they jump up like they have been doing it



You're much nicer than I am. I would have said, "Bob, I see you've finally decided to wake up and join us."


----------



## HiDesertHal (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey *hollydolly,

*Yeah, that's me!*

*I lease for $37.50 per hour.  (or 5 pounds, 2 Shillings, & a Tuppence) 

Hal (aka Harold, Harry, Howl, HDH, and HiDesertHal)


----------



## Falcon (Feb 5, 2018)

Folks who post in  OVERSIZE  fonts  !


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2018)

HiDesertHal said:


> Hey *hollydolly,
> 
> *Yeah, that's me!*
> 
> ...



LOL..well I'll hire ya if you're going for old 1960's money....cheap at twice  the price I say...:thumbsup1:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> People who stop immediately after getting off an escalator  - especially if I'm behind them.




Oooh why do people DO that?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 5, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Being misunderstood, or judged, especially if it's done without confronting me first. I mean what gives someone the right to think they know what your intentions are/were without asking you.


I agree!  So many judge and don't try to understand; I've dealt with that all my life, too.  No one knows our intentions but some seem to think they do and that's a problem.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 5, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Folks who post in  OVERSIZE  fonts  !


Oh really? lol


----------



## Linda (Feb 6, 2018)

It irks me when someone calls and just leaves a message "I'll call you back later."  Why can't they say why they called so I'll know whether I want to call them back or wait for them to call me again?  There is a big difference between "I want to know if you are home so I can drop off 2 dozen fresh baked cookies for you." and "Can you watch my cat while I'm on vacation for a couple weeks?"


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 6, 2018)

People who lick their fingers to turn the pages of a book or magazine. I suppose if it is your personal property, go for it. But really, did you just wash your hands? Should you be licking your fingers in public?!? Yuk! NO! You my NOT borrow my magazine!

I said this thread was cathartic.:happy:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 6, 2018)

A good point  PD,  but sometimes  it's the ONLY way to turn a single page  with these  old, dry fingers.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 6, 2018)

Falcon said:


> A good point  PD,  but sometimes  it's the ONLY way to turn a single page  with these  old, dry fingers.



Sort-Kwik. You don't have to use it repeatedly while you're reading. Usually one good swipe is enough to keep you turning pages without licking your fingers. I had a job where I had to read trial transcripts all day. This stuff saved my fanny.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=tacky+fingers


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 6, 2018)

I use an eraser. Got into the habit when I did billing at the phone company and had to quickly flip through stacks of bills. This of course was before microfiche and WAY before they used computer databases.


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 9, 2018)

People who won't listen and won't let you finish what you're "wanting " to say for talking. For example, I have family members that when you're trying to tell them something, before you even get started good, they are assuming you're meaning something completely the opposite and starts telling you how to do something that even a child would know and it has nothing to do with what I'm trying to say. That irritate me worse than anything and it is when I come back with, "I know that! I'm not stupid!!!!"  When I first came back with this, I felt bad afterwards, but then I thought, "maybe they need to hear how they're coming across."  If they would just listen and wait for me or anyone to finish what we're saying, their comments would not be necessary and really, they would see they don't apply.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2018)

People with a chip on their shoulder who are always pushing their agenda.   Tiresome.

Also can't stand braggarts, whiners, selfishness, or "humble-bragging."


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> People who won't listen and won't let you finish what you're "wanting " to say for talking. For example, I have family members that when you're trying to tell them something, before you even get started good, they are assuming you're meaning something completely the opposite and starts telling you how to do something that even a child would know and it has nothing to do with what I'm trying to say. That irritate me worse than anything and it is when I come back with, "I know that! I'm not stupid!!!!"  When I first came back with this, I felt bad afterwards, but then I thought, "maybe they need to hear how they're coming across."  If they would just listen and wait for me or anyone to finish what we're saying, they're comments would not be necessary and really, they would see they don't apply.


When did you meet my wife??


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> When did you meet my wife??



... and that's when the fight started.   

:lol:


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 9, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> When did you meet my wife??



Well, I haven't but it sounds like she has a twin.


----------

